# Does your poodle burrow?



## Annie and me (Jun 30, 2011)

Annie loves to burrow under the covers in bed at night. It's really very sweet - she likes to curl up right against my body, under the blankets. I have this crazy worry about her suffocating, though :afraid:. She always climbs out after awhile, but I have a hard time falling asleep while she's under there. My last poodle liked to burrow too but I don't remember her climbing under the covers. I was just wondering if this is a common poodle thing. It's very endearing, but it does worry me a bit when we're sleeping.


----------



## Arborgale (Dec 11, 2011)

My 1st minipoo was not like this. Rosie, however, does the same thing. At night she sleeps in her crate on top of her blanket, but when I put her in bed with me for a nap during the day, she burrows down deep. I kept trying to uncover her head, but she would just turn around and burrow deeper. I am also afraid she'll fall off the bed. It is quite high and we have wood floors. 

I would be interested at how many other poodles like to burrow.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

The poodle we had when I was a child used to sleep under the bedclothes down by my feet - possibly because my mother was less likely to spot her and send her off to her own bed if she was well hidden! She nearly gave my mother a conniption on one occasion, when my mother was making the bed - she reached in to pull out each of the 17 soft toys I slept with when I was little, and one of them was warm, wriggling and licked her hand!


----------



## sschoe2 (Mar 16, 2011)

Both Barkley and Sari love to sleep against me on the bed. Barkley often likes to dig the blanket and pillow very vigorously for few seconds. Barkley's spot is against the pillows on my right hand side against my shoulder. Sari usually starts out against my knee but by morning she is often up against my hips and cuddled with Barkley.


----------



## Ladywolfe (Jan 11, 2012)

My current toy poodle, Mina, climbs under the covers to sleep against me. or lies across my neck during the night, if I turn on my back. 
My previous toy, a little boy, liked sleeping under the covers, as well.


----------



## babysdaddy (Feb 6, 2011)

Every night, Baby jumps on the bed and "digs" the blanket to a ball, goes on his back and wiggles quickly, digs longer and quicker, on back wiggling, then diggs again snorting like a pig. Every night without fail.

If clean laundry is on the bed or on the couch ready to be folded, he will find it and do the "night dig". Every blanket you put on the ground, he will dig and burrow with it. 

I laugh every time because his ear hair starts to frizz from the friction.


----------

